# Melanotan 2



## woody

ive been using M2 for close to 13 yrs now... ive noticed my receptors dont respond like they used too... i was reading about certain amino acids to take with  it to increase its effectiveness...anyone here noticed similar experiences? ie: downgrade of receptors etc....


----------



## Elvia1023

woody said:


> ive been using M2 for close to 13 yrs now... ive noticed my receptors dont respond like they used too... i was reading about certain amino acids to take with  it to increase its effectiveness...anyone here noticed similar experiences? ie: downgrade of receptors etc....



I think the quality of mt2 has gone downhill in recent years. Have you had a lot of breaks in that time?


----------



## slide

I used to use it all the time and haven't now for prob two years (I've been back traveling alot). That's disappointing to hear about the quality as I literally was just thinking about getting back to it. Love how dark I get with it.

Would be interesting to see how I respond to it after some time away from it. 

-s


----------



## Elvia1023

slide said:


> I used to use it all the time and haven't now for prob two years (I've been back traveling alot). That's disappointing to hear about the quality as I literally was just thinking about getting back to it. Love how dark I get with it.
> 
> Would be interesting to see how I respond to it after some time away from it.
> 
> -s



There is still great product all over. I am sure you will respond great to it. I have a vial in my fridge I plan to start before I go away next. I first used it a decade ago but I have barely used it myself in recent years. My beard started going ginger so my fav thing about using MT2 now is my beard goes black on it. The white in my beard sadly stays white because it's lost it's pigment. The tan and all day erections just make it a fantastic drug. With all those amazing benefits the horrible nausea is a fair trade off


----------



## odin

I have never read anything about the downregulation of receptors. Although the body adapts to most things over time. I have always had good results from all the melanotan 2 I have used.


----------



## woody

your right..it maybe to poor quality..but whenever i take a highter dosage of 1mg every otyher day(instead of .25mg) and i get hardons 4hrs later..maybe its cut...ive been on it straight since may 2006...yep... that long..im naturally pale...so i like the way it makes me look..i used to take a maintenance dosage of .25mg every other day and i used to be dark as shit..i notice if i blast 1mg for a week people make comments how tan i am, like i used to get


----------



## woody

and my beard stays dark even when i take .25mg a day, minus my grays...


----------



## Elvia1023

woody said:


> and my beard stays dark even when i take .25mg a day, minus my grays...



Yeah even at a low maintenance dose I still keep my tan (as long as there is some sun exposure) and my beard stays the same. A low maintenance dose for me is approx 250mcg twice weekly but usually I will a little more than that. When I come fully off it takes a few weeks before my beard goes changes back. Now the tan varies depending upon sun exposure but in winter months it starts fading after 1 week and within about 1 month I am back to "normal". 

Yes the sexual benefits really shine at higher doses in my experience. They are there at any dose but at 500mcg and over they really come to life. At 1mg it's beyond ridiculous and for me stronger than anything else.

When I dose MT2 now I start extremely low (50mcg) and build up the dose to prevent any nausea. I go away in March and plan to start it now in preparation for that and over the weeks reach a max dose of 333-500mcg. For my 2nd vial I usually mix with 3ml bac water and inject 0.1ml so 333.33mcg per day. That is a nice dose to get great results without any bad side effects. At high doses I get far too many freckles and even moles. If people aren't careful they can also start going a weird colour especially when staying on for long periods, using high doses and getting daily sun explosure.


----------



## 956Vette

Was let down by tainted mt2 last go around. Fifteen year melanotan user here. Getting old, going with afamelanotide this summer, bracing for disappointment.


----------

